# Can you use reptile carpet with Leopard geckos?



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Im thinking of switching my leo from paper towel to reptile carpet. Is it safe for the leo and the heatmat under the tank will be okay right?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

lots of people have used reptile carpet with leos...
its safe and simple to use but many have found that it really holds smells and begins to stink after a short time.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah it should be, ask the supplyer to make sure. read istructions to make sure of the maximum heat.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> lots of people have used reptile carpet with leos...
> its safe and simple to use but many have found that it really holds smells and begins to stink after a short time.


eww. Maby Ill go down to our dollar store and get some green paper towel.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

carful the claws dont get caught, i have heard that as its a funny weave.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

well it is for reptiles


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It retains too much smell and is WAY to expensive for what it is!!! Honestly, you can buy almost the same stuff in any decent carpet shop for a 10 tenth of the price! And i bet anything that it wasn`t `designed` for reptiles - it just happens to have reptiles printed on the cover to justify the price tag - the same way a log is free from the woods, but a `special` reptile log costs a tenner, and play sand is £3 for 80 litres but reptile sand is £6 for 5 litres!!!


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

it's fine for leos but it does stink i've used it but just changed to lino which is the best thing i did so easy n looks great


----------



## Paulios (Apr 21, 2008)

i used it for a short while but as people have already said it does start to smell no matter how much you wash is. also the geckos get their toes caught in it, thats the main reason i got rid of it because i didnt want to risk my leos losing any toes or anything like that.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've not got a leo or the carpet but i heard a story about their claws getting stuck in the carpet, and can hurt them, in my opinion i would use either newspaper/paper towels or lino tiles. Hope this helps.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i tried my gecko on it he did not like it just sat in the middle of viv all day and night so took it out when i did i found that under it was a pool of water (the viv is one of those pastic ones )(so condensation?) have now have him on lino tiles


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I use lino, looks good, easy to clean, doesn't retain smells and the leos love it because it retains heat, they lay "splat" on it :lol2:


----------

